# [After Effects] Zeitlupe



## woo (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Ihr. Könnte mir bitte einer simpel erklären wie ich in AF 5.5 ne normale Zeitlupe/Zeitrafer erstellen kann. 

Mit der Hilfe von AF komme ich nicht ganz klar. Eine beschreibung oder ein Tutorial wäre mir sehr Hilfreich da ich sehr viel mit Zeitlupe arbeite. Und ich habe nur gutes über AF gehört. Zurzeit bearbeite ich meine Zeitlupen in Premiere 6. Doch da muss man mit der Rasierklinge arbeiten. Und wenn da mal was nicht passt muss man halt alles von neuen beginnen.

Wäre Euch sehr dankbar.

woo


----------



## Bypass41 (1. Dezember 2003)

Welcome,

im Club der Zeitluper. Schau mal hier:
http://www.creativecow.net/articles/preston_bryan/time_remapping/index.html
Simpel, oder?


----------



## woo (1. Dezember 2003)

Merci.

woo


----------



## Erpel (5. Dezember 2003)

http://www.editorsguild.com/AfterEffects.html
ist auch gut für Einsteiger.


----------

